# Broken bones/Previous injuries



## JoeDos (29 Sep 2014)

Couldn't really find a thread about this, I searched for about 10 minutes (Probably not hard enough haha). I have broken my wrist a couple times and had some injuries like sprains and tore my ligaments once (All healed now, no surgery needed). I was just wondering if any of these are disqualifying factors when it comes to the CF? Though they're healed.


----------



## Spimx (29 Sep 2014)

From my experience: I broke my left ankle and dislocated one knee back in high school playing soccer, after my medical, the PO went over everything and did a complete medical assessment on me, everything went smooth, I had to fill some forms from my doctor for a heart surgery I had 6 years ago....... And I'm leaving for BMQ November 1st ... I will say just be honest about everything ( it is a federal crime lying on a CAF application, as they will remind you and is posted in every room), and you will be ok.. Of course, as long your doctor says you are fit and healthy to enroll, then hey will continue with the process..

Good luck


----------



## JoeDos (29 Sep 2014)

Well I had planned to be honest with them about it anyways considering they'll see it in my medical history anyways. My wrist/hand still functions perfectly fine.


----------



## KerryBlue (29 Sep 2014)

I broke my wrist and ankle 7 and 8 years ago and when I went in for the medical and mentioned it was not discussed for more then 2 minutes with the Med Tech. He didn't even go into torn ligaments, sprains etc. Just major surgeries and broken bones


----------



## Marchog (29 Sep 2014)

I had a few broken bones in my history (hairline fractures in my wrist and finger) and I passed medical. In my case the guy asked about sprains as well (I once sprained my ankle back in junior high).


----------



## Sarah_H (29 Sep 2014)

I guess it depends from case to case, but I think for the most part it shouldn't be a problem. My brother fractured his wrist in high school and broke his collar bone (which require surgery to fix) and he's currently finishing up phase II of pilot training


----------



## Lame (29 Sep 2014)

I have pins screws and a plate in my ankle.. didn't stop me.. they did a few flexibility tests and asked questions about if it bothers me when I run or jump.. 

Said no(which was the truth).. 

I'm in the reserves now.. I asked them if it would have made a difference if I would have been joining regs.. they said not at all.. 

Best advice.. Be 100% honest.. and you should be good..


----------

